# Sooooo........I did it!!



## caseybug (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok so I got through my 5 weeks of teaching prac pretty much unscarred. But thats not the best thing.

I really enjoyed being on prac too, some days i really looked forward to going. i loved getting to know the kids, i really cared about them and wanted them to succeed. i tried my hardest to be the best teacher i could be and i am proud of what i have accomplished. being proud of myself is something i really struggle with so the fact i can even say im proud is a huge step.

I tried my hardest to interact with the staff at my school and found they really accepted me for who i was. 

But all of this still isnt the best thing. the best thing is that during my last three pracs i have at some stage told the teacher i was with about my SA and almost used it as an excuse for why i wasnt good at certain things. this year however, ive finished prac and no one at the school knows anything about my SA. i didnt have to use it as an excuse. i did it and i can do it again


----------



## Xothandir (Jan 23, 2005)

That's awesome! Well done! :banana :banana


----------



## Andy AM (Feb 12, 2004)

You kick butt Casey!!! Ohh wait, that's a bad example for teaching kids.

You rock Casey!!! Ooohhh, wait, another bad example.

mmmm, whatever... you rule Casey!!!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> i loved getting to know the kids, i really cared about them and wanted them to succeed.


Right on, Caseybug! Thatis what being a _proud_, *excellent* teacher is all about! (from one teacher to another). :banana

Star :hug


----------



## Ll (Jun 14, 2005)

Caseybug, that is really awesome! Give yourself a pat on the back!


----------



## doobashooba (Jul 11, 2008)

thats great :banana


----------

